

Extreme Formatting - nikbackm
http://prog21.dadgum.com/200.html

======
chipsy
I am playing with condensed style more regularly. Data abstraction is a good
gateway for it because the short names encourage you to "chunk" your usage of
the abstraction into idioms(think of Lisp's CAR/CDR mnemonics).

Here is an example of some Haxe code I wrote today, a convenience to let me
organize hierarchical data with tags and universal id numbers. [0] The code
works properly in test, but there are two typos.

[0] [http://imgur.com/NlRzndB](http://imgur.com/NlRzndB)

------
otikik
> Despite being misaligned with popular layout standards, is it really such a
> mess?

Something that takes one afternoon to write and 1 week to decipher qualifies
as "mess" in my book.

------
mcv
Simple code (like CSS) is easier to read than that C code example. Keeping
things short so you don't have to scroll is definitely a good thing. But once
your code gets so big that you're going to have to scroll anyway, I expect
clearer formatting will pay off.

------
oakwhiz
Once you really get into "the zone," this style of formatting is more
efficient for reading and manipulating in your mind. But the moment that you
walk away and do something else, you will start forgetting what the different
pieces are for. It's not a good idea to write code like this because if you
ever want to come back to the project in the future, you won't know where to
start.

------
AlyssaRowan
Makes perfect sense for CSS to me, especially with syntax highlighting.

Not sure it's good for code, though.

